

Great Moments in Financial Regulation: Apple IPO deemed too risky - hga
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704471204575210624014568114.html

======
hga
Note also that the Dodd bill would let state regulators into the game of angel
financing. That could be the end of the Boston area startup scene if the
Massachusetts state government unit that regulates this sort of thing is still
as conservative as it was in the '80s (this is not the only horror story I've
heard about this regulator).

